# MES 30 wiring diagram not available



## daveomak (Apr 29, 2011)

While trying to figure out how to install a dimmer switch on my MES 30, I e-mailed Masterbuilt.

Fortunately I figured out what I needed to know before receiving this e-mail.

I understand the proprietary components need security.

*To:* Customer Service
*Subject:* Wiring diagram
Would you please e-mail me an electrical wiring diagram for the

Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 30.

Good Afternoon,

Unfortunately that is patent information and we cannot give out that information. Please let us know if we can be any further assistance.

Regards,

*Masterbuilt Customer Service*  

1 Masterbuilt Court, Columbus, GA 31907

Toll Free: 800.489.1581? Fax: 706.660.8022


----------



## venture (Apr 29, 2011)

They say it is patent related.  I'm thinking a liability issue?  You modify their smoker.  You fry yourself. Your wife sues them for wrongful death.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## flyweed (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the actual wiring diagram here somewhere for the MES 30...can't remember who I got it from..but I do have it..if you need it.

Dan


----------



## flyweed (Apr 29, 2011)

Ah...found it...here ya go:


----------

